# Bobcat



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

Just curious how many have seen bobcat in central lp. Saw one cross road by Stanwood. Breathtaking. No mistake. Uncommon down here or just not common to see?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I am in northern Kent and have not seen them but see tracks where they wonder through occasionally in the winter .


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've seen a few between Hale, and Oscoda over the years. I've never seen two together there. I used to see some around Boyne City, but it was a pair that mated, and had Kits. Once the Kits grew, I didn't see any of them anymore.


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> I've seen a few between Hale, and Oscoda over the years. I've never seen two together there. I used to see some around Boyne City, but it was a pair that mated, and had Kits. Once the Kits grew, I didn't see any of them anymore.


Saw one last winter using my ploughed trails to hunt mice and voles. Saw another one a month or so back but unfortunately it was by the side of the road dead after being hit by a vehicle. I stopped and had a look, not a mark on it, blood running from it's nose. 

Such a shame as it was a magnificent male, thing was on my way back home it was gone, looks like somebody picked it up as that animal was definitely expired.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Had one walk directly below me during bow season a few years back, Northeast Manistee Co. I've seen 3 and got trailcam pics of 2 others in the past 15 years.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Our population in the NE is booming. More and more every year. If the population keeps growing and they keep logging like they do, they might start migrating down that way. They've been pushed literally into our back yards by the loggers. Love seeing them, but hearing one or a pair screeching in the woods a couple dozen yards away in the dark puts chills down your spine! lol

Had to stop earlier this year for a pair of kits tumbling and playing in the road. Pretty cool site!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I saw one crossing m55 at mid-day east of Wellston around the 4th.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Start raising game birds, they pop out of the woodwork. There is a pretty healthy population in areas.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I get them on the trailcameras every now and then and have called them in while turkey hunting, there are more here than most would believe.


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

don said:


> I get them on the trailcameras every now and then and have called them in while turkey hunting, there are more here than most would believe.


Fabulous pictures. It was by Brower park around 8 pm in June. I stopped and let him do what he wanted. Very talk sitting up then unmistakable markings and tail.


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Ive only seen one in Montcalm co.,but my friends and family members have seen several over the years.Like said earlier, im sure theres more around than most people realise.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is one (or more) that frequents my deer cam from time to time in Arenac Co. Have also seen him live a couple times, they are amazing animals to see in person.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

I have seen them in Roscommon county and also in Barry county. Both times they were standing in the road and we got fairly close---incredible animals.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I've seen 2 while hunting in the Dead Stream area about 10 years ago and a female with 2 kittens crossing M18 going to Houghton Lake last year, and 1 cross in front of me on Federal Highway going east from I 75 into Roscommon.


----------

